# Too Quiet



## PteCamp (25 Jun 2005)

Well it's been pretty quiet around this forum the last couple of days.
I just wanted to say good luck to everyone who is heading out on courses, especially you BMQers...good luck you'll enjoy it.
I'll be leaving for Kingston tomorrow for my QL3 course, hope to see some of you's there.
Have fun this summer.

-KaT


----------



## RossF (25 Jun 2005)

Thanks PteKec. Have fun on your QL3 in Kingston, and good luck!

-Ross


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Jun 2005)

Week 4 of my QL3's starting tommorow. It's been a good go, and CFSCE is completely different than the real world. Meh


----------



## Canadian Sig (26 Jun 2005)

And what you learn on your 3's is not actualy how it's done in a sigs unit.  :dontpanic:


----------



## meni0n (26 Jun 2005)

Or any other part of the army. They got a whole dream world of their own down there.


----------



## Theoat (29 Jun 2005)

Pte_Des said:
			
		

> Week 4 of my QL3's starting tommorow. It's been a good go, and CFSCE is completely different than the real world. Meh



It was a good go till 0501 beat your course at soccer   haha, just kidding.... Things have been pretty good here in general....I definately don"t have any complaints....


----------



## GDawg (30 Jun 2005)

Its quiet because I am on leave!
Nah, I really don't post much, but I imagine everyone is either at CFSCE and is too scared/traumatized to talk or they are on vacation, ex, or overseas.


----------



## Pte.M13 (16 Jul 2005)

hehe, and then 0502 beat 0501, and will again this week to firmly put them in thier place ;D


----------



## Theoat (21 Jul 2005)

Pte.M13 said:
			
		

> hehe, and then 0502 beat 0501, and will again this week to firmly put them in thier place ;D



Atleast we don't have a guy on our course who walks around making firetruck sounds.....either way we are done our grad parade tommorow. Have fun with your inspections  >   ;D


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (21 Jul 2005)

Ah, the wonderful world of CFSCE. Luckilly, I've been out of there since my course finished June 30th, and from what I've been hearing glad I left when I did. But I'll be back in Aug, though not as a student this time...hey 3s guys, how'd the field ex end up with the 5s course as your det comds? We were all wondering how that would turn out.


----------



## Theoat (23 Jul 2005)

My overall impression was good. I think most Det's got along quite well and it probably couldn't have run anymore smoothly since this was the first time the 3's & 5's were run together.

Basically the way it went was:
Operator A: (Ql 5) Det commander. Logs, set up radios, etc
Operator B: (Ql 3) Det member. Exhaust house, put down bush bar, cam. truck & trailer, Vixam. (Tent shared task)
Operator C: (Ql 3) Det member. Both grounds, hook up & start generator, POL & Firepoint, hook up RA 2000, mark out trenches & range cards (Tent shared task)

I think that was all, but may have missed a few points.

Downsides that were raised:
* Some Ql 5's hadn't used radios and some equipment for a long time, which took a bit of time away from Det. members.
* The Det. commander's were mainly in the back of the truck since we had to do our set ups that we were being evaluated on, so many of us received little time on the radio and practicing on the equipment in the truck.
* An altered game of risk was used at night time to keep VP going, (many ppl didn't really know how to play and lacked use of Items found in the ACP 125)
* Ql 3 grading was purely based on academic PO's (thus you were graded based on if you understood the theory, not if managed to apply it in the field)

We wer told CFSCE's goal next year is to get officers working with the Det's next year and hopefully to get some linesmen working in their role as well.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (24 Jul 2005)

Hmmm, interesting. My course was the last 5s one to have our ex the "old" way (just our course). We had heard about the school trying out doing the ex combined 3s and 5s and were curious as to how it would turn out. Some possible problems we discussed were:

- the det comd basically doing shyte-all for a week in the back of the truck (I mean, setup wise), as during our 3s ex we would rotate through this position. Even though none of us filled the det comd role fully (no orders or anything) but it would give us a bit of a break between setups. Just out of curiousity, how many moves did you guys do a day? And were you stuck in the Gore, or did you go out to other locations too, oh, and did you do any night moves?

- 5s guys being stuck with shytepumps from the 3s courses, which would cause them to fail their det comd portion, or, I suppose, vice-versa, 3s guys getting stuck with a crappy det comd who didn't know his ass from his elbow. But I suppose this is a more realistic situation then having 3 guys at the same level or training in the same det.

-5s guys not knowing alot of the equipment was a problem on our course too, one reason being alot of guys came from units that did mainly NCCIS stuff and little or no tac rad at all. A collective solution might have been to go over some of the radio equipment during the field prep on the 5s course, since we did none of that. On our course, the guy who was more familiar with the equipment kinda went over it with the others in the det and we took it from there.

-Ah yes, we had that game of Risk going during our ex too. (Guess that officer must've thought it was a brilliant idea.) Personally, I think a 3s ex needs alot more VP practice then that - during our 3s ex we were supposed to make up traffic based on our scenerio alot more then we did this yr. Actually, a 5s ex could've used more VP practice too, but that's another issue...

More officers involved with the dets? Dear Lord...I'm going to stay far, far away from that minefield... ;D


----------



## Theoat (24 Jul 2005)

The 5's Det commanders did have to receive and give orders for every more this year. We just did 2 moves a day....one morning and one evening or night move. We did some set ups in the Gore as well as an area across from the museum (near gore), the sand pit, etc. There was apparently longer drives involved this year.

As for getting stuck with pumps.....ya, I don't think mixing courses changes anything since a Shytepump could be on either course. We had a member of Ql3 0501, Ql3 0502, & Ql 5 0503 per Det. Oddly enough the det. with the biggest pump probably didn't hurt the others since the other 2 members received top student for their courses. You have to get your Det's set up in the specified time, but you are assessed more on your specific role and aren't technicially allowed to help the other Det. member on their portion of the set up.

It sounds like a familiarization of the equipment for the 5's may be used in the future.

I think the Risk game was his baby....it did somewhat raise traffic, but wasn't effective in giving student the VP from the acp 125 that we needed. 
We were told the drivers had to have 6 hours continuous sleep.....Then they told us 1 person had to be on the radio and the other 2 would man the trenches......now if you add 2 + 2 how does someone get forced rest in that scenario?......We ended up ignoring the manning of  the trenches for most of the ex.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (24 Jul 2005)

Yeah, that 6 hours continuous sleep thing was BS. How many times has anyone been on ex and had 6 hours continuous sleep? Unless the ex is very overmanned, it doesn't happen very often- shift work's part of the job. Now, requiring 6 hours of continuous sleep for drivers, and then having half the course not qualified trailer/with invalid 404s was a whole other problem.

Oh, another thing, did Standards, in their infinite wisdom, end up changing the rule about not being allowed to climb up and down the front of the truck after that guy on our course hurt himself?


----------



## Theoat (24 Jul 2005)

Nope, you had to have the bush bar down, wear a helmet and climb up the back.......obviously safer that way...  :


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2005)

stupid risk game....I wouldnt even update the board...just randomly attack countries...and hope that I didnt actually own the country I was attacking


----------



## career_radio-checker (9 Aug 2005)

Theoat said:
			
		

> Nope, you had to have the bush bar down, wear a helmet and climb up the back.......obviously safer that way...   :



I think it's safe to compare CFSCE to an overprotective parent. Don't forget you have to wear safety goggles when pounding metal on metal. Oh, and you can't have the vixam attached to the back of your truck -- where it was designed to go. Oh, and to wear gloves when handling electrical cords. Oh, and to take off your webbing and riffle when mounting the truck (via the back ladder of course) but also "make sure your rifle is at arms length at all times." 

I can't wait 'till next year when they make you wear bubble-wrap while putting away the pic-axe (Buddy on course decided to have a little 'head to head' competition with the pick-axe. Buddy lost and got 4 stitches in the forehead. If buddy reads this: Dude that was awsome!  :blotto


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2005)

That was Awesome...we have pics of when he got back to the shacks....

He had a HUGE bump on his forehead, his face was all yellow from the iodine, and he still had dark cam paint around his eyes, and with the cracked lips....He looked like something from the dawn of the dead movie...

It was hilarious


----------



## meni0n (10 Aug 2005)

Did the racoons get any victims this year? Hate those damn bastards.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Aug 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Did the racoons get any victims this year? Hate those darn bastards.



not from what I heard...and I was sooo looking forward to the old peanut butter on the AMU trick...

We actually did set up in 2 different civvie sites..Sandpit and the Quarry...

Sandpit to Simulate the Golan (and as someone who's been there, it's pretty close) and the quarry to simulate Afghanistan (can't say if it's really similar or not)


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Aug 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Did the racoons get any victims this year? Hate those darn bastards.



Yes they did visit us this year. 3 instances i can remember:

1. Female Det Commander was talking on the radio when she opened the door to the pod and saw the little buggers standing on the steps. I think the conversation went something like this; " 0 this is 12B. Do we have EEEEEEEEEK!!!"

2. One guy's tent was sectioned attack by a whole family of racoons and forced him out his sleeping bag.

3. Another guy was outsmarted by the racoons. Budy was eating his IMP on the steps to the pod when he heard shuffling noises coming from the bushes. He gets up to investigate. When he comes back and his IMP is gone.


----------



## Radop (19 Aug 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> And what you learn on your 3's is not actualy how it's done in a sigs unit.   :dontpanic:



Well my first post from overseas from not so sunny Africa.  

Now Canadian Sig, they would never teach anything at the school that it was not meant to be done in the real world, would they????

I hope I don't sound to synical.


----------



## Radop (19 Aug 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> not from what I heard...and I was sooo looking forward to the old peanut butter on the AMU trick...
> 
> We actually did set up in 2 different civvie sites..Sandpit and the Quarry...
> 
> Sandpit to Simulate the Golan (and as someone who's been there, it's pretty close) and the quarry to simulate Afghanistan (can't say if it's really similar or not)



I have been to all three places and no not close!  The Golan is Lava rocks, Afghanistan is clay (at least in Kabul) and Kingston is the centre of all things evil especially the Regiment (he he).  Enough out of you CND Sig.  I know were you work.


----------

